# Doctor looking for work in Colombia, Bolivia or Mexico



## rjanemason

Hi all,

I am a doctor working for the NHS in London, England. I'm hoping to move to Mexico, Colombia or Bolivia in 2022, and was wondering if anyone knew of any job or volunteering opportunities in the country or knew any contacts who might? 

I would be grateful for any response! 

Please get in touch if you have any more questions!

Regards,

Rachel Mason


----------

